# installation issue...major?



## FourAcesPoker (Oct 30, 2011)

connecting an Alpine radio/cd/mp3 unit to a 2005 buick rainier. all connections look correct per instructions. i connected the unit to the proper harnesses (I also have a GMOS 01 connected as well). Everything worked fine for several minutes, then I got a "Service Brake System" message and then the battery power went completely out. I can't even get my key out of the ignition! What happened? There is no power to the vehicle! Is this normal? Help!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

FourAcesPoker said:


> connecting an Alpine radio/cd/mp3 unit to a 2005 buick rainier. all connections look correct per instructions. i connected the unit to the proper harnesses (I also have a GMOS 01 connected as well). Everything worked fine for several minutes, then I got a "Service Brake System" message and then the battery power went completely out. I can't even get my key out of the ignition! What happened? There is no power to the vehicle! Is this normal? Help!


 Sounds like it has integrated radio into the locks and everything, google is your friend. I know you need some good serious help though, so here's a short cut.Car Alarm, Car Stereo, Mobile Video, and Cruise Control Info for Installers

You can find your cars info there on the radio and what you HAVE to DO to get everything working together. Sounds like you missed something along the way, double check all the plastic plugs to make sure they are plugged in good.


----------

